# Found baby pigeon help!!!



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

I found a baby pigeon alone by itself at a park at the edge of a lake. Some pigeons nest under a walkway just above the water. I have no idea which specific area this one came from. It’s in a cage right now but is looking around for its parents. I don’t have a heating pad nor any syringes. I have given it some poultry crumbles and a watery cereal mixture. It’s not eating although it is pooping so its parents were feeding it well. 
I don’t want to imprint on it and want to release it back into the wild. I have no clue. I’ve rescued and released pigeons before but it’s my first time with a squab. I live in San Francisco Bay Area east bay. Tomorrow, I’ll take it back to the park where someone I know with experience might help me (they weren’t there today) but it needs to survive the night. It’s 2:00 pm right now I won’t be going back till 6-7 am tomorrow morning so I want it to make it through the night.

Any advice will be helpful. Unfortunately I don’t think I can get my hands on a heating pad any time soon. I rarely go to stores due to covid. In the forecast, there are chances of showers tomorrow morning so in a way, it’s better off in my room but there’s no direct sunlight reaching the cage.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

At that age they don't need additional heat. Difficult to determine his age, photos not very clear. Did you take him back or find the person that will be able to help? At that age they can be handfed defrosted green peas.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi marina,
I have green split peas dried. I soaked them in water, put them in a ziplock bag, cut one side and tried to feed it. It would just not eat. It struggles a lot against me. I had left tiny balls of the imaged cereal, crumbles and some bird seed on a plate near it. It had been sleeping on the plate so I don’t know if it ate anything. It apparently prefers sleeping on the paper plate instead of a towel I laid out for it. It’s past 11 at night now so I will just pray and hope it’s alive and well in the morning.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

No luck. Looks like I either have to read it myself or give it to a wildlife rescue? Anyone willing to adopt it? I live in San Francisco east Bay Area. I am willing to drive up a moderate distance and even give several pounds of bird seed. This baby needs someone with experience.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Force feeding it has been unsuccessful. It’s very scared of me. I think it self ate some bird seed and it’s still pooping darg green stools a little.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They are quite easy to forcefed once you get the hang of it. Try to get frozen green peas that you can buy in the supermarket. Defrost a few in lukewarm water and do the following:

Put him on your lap (facing to the right if you are righthanded). Reach with your lefthand over his body and head and open the beak with those fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put deep inside the beak over the tongue. If he spits it out, put the pea deeper inside the beak. Give him time to swallow and proceed with the next one. Feed him 30 peas 3 times a day, total of 90 per day. Always leave a small bowl of peas with him, they quickly learn to eat peas by themselves and then you can start adding some small seed.

To get him to drink: dip the tip of the beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. Peas have a lot of moisture, so don't be alarmed if he does not want to drink.

If he struggles a lot, cover him with a soft blanket so that only the beak sticks out. Feeding will get easier with practise, and he will cooperate when really hungry.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks like I have to raise it till it flies. That or find someone who wants a baby pigeon or turn it to a place like wildcare or Silicon Valley animal rescue. The benefit of giving it to the latter is I think they will put it alongside other pigeons. My biggest fear is that when the time comes, it might not be ready to survive in the wild. I don’t know how to do a soft release. I can’t lift my dog crate cage and take it to he park, expose it to the environment for a few days then release. 

Good news is that I fed it 11 softened peas, I also gave several pieces of millet. I held it, opened its beak and got a relative to put the food in the beak.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Releasing a single pigeon that was raised by a human is not easy. They don't know where to find food, shelter etc. Those skills they learn from their parents. Will be better for him to be amongst other pigeons and released in a flock. Just make sure the wildlife centre will care for him properly as most places regards pigeons as a pest.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

The parents have raised it for much of its early days. I am leaving little seeds like Millet in the cage and it is self eating. It’s also drinking water from the bowl and it is afraid of me. My issue with wildlife places is I’m not sure where they will release it. I found it at the lake, I don’t want it to be released into an urban area. That’s why I force fed it only once in two days. Thing is, where I found is is where the pigeons sleep, nest and I feed them just above the walkway which is above the lake shore where I found it. 
But yes, I’m very concerned about release. Btw, anyone keen on adopting in sf Bay Area?


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Is this okay to feed it? It eats it on its own. They’re small, granular crumbles.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks fine to me. You can add some small seeds to that mixture. Is he drinking water as well?

He must be able to eat all kinds of seeds and be able to fly well if you have no choice but to release him. He must be old enough as well, another 6 to 8 weeks. He will be competing with adult pigeons for food. It will help a lot if you feed the local flock.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of his droppings?


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Not a lot of droppings. I don’t know why. It even eats in the dark. I had left more than a tablespoon of bird seed and crumbles, and it was mostly gone when I turned on the lights before dawn. It runs in the cage trying to escape me and is also extending its wings while running which gives me a little hope. 
I spoke to the local wildlife rescue centers and asked if they would include me in the release or release it at the park. They said they can’t include me and that they generally release within a three mile radius of where I claimed to find it. This means the baby might never find its home and might turn out to be one of those pigeons hanging out on telephone wires or gas stations. 
I’m just very upset. I don’t know what to do. How will it even learn to fly inside the cage?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You will need to start handfeeding him. It's a good technique to learn and you will need it again in future.

Try feeding him the defrosted peas. Just perservere and take your time.

Don't worry about the release now. First get food into him and give him time to start eating on his own. There's still plenty of time to practise flying. Then we can talk about the release later. Don't take him to the rescue centre, if you feel uncomfortable about doing so.


----------



## Mers (Aug 23, 2018)

I am just seeing this - if you are in the East Bay, Wildcare is in San Rafael. They nurture and help pigeons and all kinds of other critters that are in difficult circumstances. 
And when the pigeon is ready to release, they release it to the same place that you helped it from, so it can rejoin it's flock. We are very blessed to have them so close by. 
I hope all is well...it has been a few days since you found the little one.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

WildCare 1 hour north of where I live and Wildlife center of Silicon Valley also a little less far away both are accepting pigeons. I called up Wildlife center of Silicon Valley and they told me I would not be involved in the release and that the pigeon will be released in a 3 mile radius of where I found it. What does that mean? I’m not comfortable with that. I’ve spoken to WildCare about a pigeon last year that I successfully released, a juvenile. WildCare also has similar policies. Also, for future readers. These wildlife centers will “humanely euthanize” pigeons if they’re deemed unable to survive in the wild. These centers are usually my LAST RESORT. Funny that raptors seemed unable to survive with a broken wing etc will be placed in comfortable captivity.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m feeding it around 90 defrosted peas for a couple of days, chick crumbles. Bird seed you see pictures here and starting today, also giving it sunflower kernels. Physically, it’s getting stronger I think. Still sees me as a predator which is great. Yesterday, could hear him flapping wings quickly in the middle of the cage. Today, while trying to grab it at noon for feeding, slapped my hand with its wings. Thanks for the follow ups.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Pigeon updated pics


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is looking great. I'm sure he must be eating seeds by now. When are you planning on releasing him? Do you feed the local flock?


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks. 
He eats seeds sometimes but not peas willingly so I’ve actually force fed him for about 22 days. I guess I just want him to be as strong as possible. I am just a little worried because he was yawning a lot yesterday evening. Mouth looks okay to me and I’ve been changing water everyday and replacing dirty papers nearly everyday. 
I plan to release him in the next few days. Yes, I feed the flock nearly everyday.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Make sure he is able to eat all the seeds that you feed the flock. Mark him with a white dot of watersoluble paint on the breast so that you will be able to recognize him amongst the others.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Baby released. Little apprehensive but alright. Ironically, the Cooper’s hawk returned today and attacked another baby.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Great job! I hope you will still see him from time to time. Is the other baby ok?


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

I have to thank you Marina. As you suggested that I keep the baby for at least 4-6 weeks, I’m glad I kept it for 31 days. When i released it today, it looked tiny amongst the adults and when the hawk spooked them, she struggled keeping up with the flock. I realized I should’ve kept her even longer but she was getting tame.
She didn’t eat along with the flock when I fed them today but I force fed her 35 peas before dropping her off. 

Thanks for your advice for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Only a pleasure. I hope you will see her again.


----------

